# Lambton-Kent Archers



## Maxtor

Be sure to mark this date down. 

*April 18th*

Lambton-Kent will be holding a 30 target 3D shoot and they have one of the nicest courses in the area. This will be their first 3D in a while, so be sure to come out, bring your friends and help support their club.

Definitely a shoot you don't want to miss!!


Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Stash

The field shoot that's listed in the directory for April 11 is NOT on - misprint. They will have the field shoot on the 17th and the 3D on the 18th.


----------



## trapper1

what's the date


----------



## Guest

trapper1 said:


> what's the date


Field April 17

3D April 18


----------



## Maxtor

trapper1 said:


> what's the date


 Hmmmmm, somebody didn't put their glasses on


----------



## trapper1

Now that's just funny, I had to go back and look.... sorry about that

Rick


----------



## Guest

trapper1 said:


> Now that's just funny, I had to go back and look.... sorry about that
> 
> Rick


Bring your crossbow and come play Rick


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Going to do my best to get there, is it in the same area. I was there I believe a few years back and it was a great well setup shoot.

Bob


----------



## Cross eyed bear

Dam it Ricky!!! get out of that brown pop!!! Dave


----------



## Maxtor

GenesisAlpha said:


> Going to do my best to get there, is it in the same area. I was there I believe a few years back and it was a great well setup shoot.
> 
> Bob


 It's in the same spot Bob..... see you there :thumbs_up


----------



## trapper1

Sean, I just don't know what to say....honestly
I may just see you there anyway
Rick


----------



## I BOW 2

Man I hope it don't rain!!! Ken


----------



## Guest

trapper1 said:


> Sean, I just don't know what to say....honestly
> I may just see you there anyway
> Rick


Is that one for me then

Bring what ever you like, maybe the Miss's will put on a bear seminar for us:thumbs_up


----------



## Guest

I BOW 2 said:


> Man I hope it don't rain!!! Ken


it actually says 0% chance of rain for the weekend,now for August thats another story


----------



## MLabonte

Sounds good ! Directions PLEASE .


----------



## Maxtor

Here's a map that hopefully helps you out. The club is located on Kent Line (indicated by the black arrow)


----------



## MLabonte

Is there a address that I can put into my GPS ? thank's


----------



## Maxtor

Going by this link:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...515625&ie=UTF8&geocode=FSlyigId1Pka-w&split=0

This is what I get:

4576-4598 Kent Line
Dawn-Euphemia, ON, Canada


----------



## MLabonte

Thank's !


----------



## GenesisAlpha

TTT for support:darkbeer:


----------



## Flingin Arrows

Hey all! My first post! I found it funny while setting this up that it said "contact administrator if your date of birth has changed". I better check with my mom on that one...bahaha

We will be out this weekend! Looking forward to it!

K & B


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Welcome to AT:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## MLabonte

Flingin Arrows said:


> Hey all! My first post! I found it funny while setting this up that it said "contact administrator if your date of birth has changed". I better check with my mom on that one...bahaha
> 
> We will be out this weekend! Looking forward to it!
> 
> K & B




Welcome to AT, hope you enjoy the site - great people and great information.
Enjoy
-Matt :darkbeer:


----------



## Maxtor

Welcome to AT Flingin Arrows! :darkbeer:


----------



## GenesisAlpha

TTT, Terry as of now I believe my jeep is full:darkbeer:

See you Sun.

Bob


----------



## Maxtor

GenesisAlpha said:


> TTT, Terry as of now I believe my jeep is full:darkbeer:
> 
> See you Sun.
> 
> Bob


 That's great Bob, now we just have to hope the weather doesn't get too cruel on us :sad:


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Checked the reports could be a little cool with some sprinlkes, but hey thats the way I like my Tim Hortons Boston Cremes anyway...............:wink:

See you there 

Bob


----------



## Maxtor

Okay, we're all set up now and ready for the morning!! :thumbs_up

See everyone tomorrow :darkbeer:


----------



## MLabonte

Wish I could of been there - Work always has to get in the way ! :angry:


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Great Shoot:thumbs_up LOts of Loooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnng shots. Brings reality back home from Shooting Essex. See you guys at your next shoot.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Maxtor

Just wanted to thank everyone that was able to come out and help support Lambton-Kent and enjoy a good shoot. 

Unfortunately the weather wasn't all that great but it was still a pretty good day, all in all. Those of you that couldn't be there, remember next month is another shoot and we hope to see many more faces there.

Please help spread the word around that Lambton-Kent Archers is back into the 3D game :thumbs_up


----------



## dh1

for me it was a tough first shoot but I faired okay. I like the long shots cause it makes it interesting and keeps you thinking:thumbs_up


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> Those of you that couldn't be there, remember next month is another shoot and we hope to see many more faces there.


Terry, we will get the Info for the next shoot up on the main page of www.gestogamegetters.com

Also you can get it posted on the ECUA Forum.

Great set up, Practice Range, Great Food and Good Friendship.

Bob


----------



## Maxtor

*May 16th* is the date of the next one.

Saturday May 15th they are holding their field shoot again, and then Sunday, the 16th, we're setting up the 3D shoot.


----------



## Nockcracker

Too bad the weather did not cooperate, but that was an awesome shoot! The long shots and hills made it easy to get "yarded" but what a great location! My girl and I will see you on the 15th/16th... But next time, Sean, take your own girl for a long "walk in the woods". LOL!


----------



## Flingin Arrows

Just a great shoot...definately not talking about my aim, but the location was so pretty. (Ya, okay I'm a girl, so what? lol) Very challenging shots that made you think which I love! Thanks to everyone who set up, took down, cooked and made us feel welcome. We will be back!


----------



## Maxtor

Don't forget everyone, this Sunday, May 16th, Lambton-Kent is having another 3D shoot.

They will be holding a field shoot on Saturday, and the 3D shoot on Sunday.

Hope to see everyone there!! :thumbs_up


----------



## FarmerPaul

Will attend this shoot. My Buddy, who will remain nameless ( right Bob  ) seems to have forgot to pick me up for the last shoot. Will try to gather up a few others to go to this shoot as well.


----------



## Maxtor

Good to hear Paul and look forward to seeing you there.

Maybe if you point out your "nameless" friend there, we'll have a little talk with him.... lol


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Ya Paul point the low life out and we will take him to task.............

:darkbeer:

Bo...........................ah

Robert


----------



## araz2114

It could be worse, He could have taken you to the shoot and left you there :teeth:

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Maxtor

good point araz, and you may have just planted an idea in his head for this weekend :laugh:


----------



## Guest

well after basically getting screwd for the last month on weekends it appears that this weekend will be around 20+ for both days at LKA, this being the case we are considering hosting a 3rd 3D in June on the Sunday we have listed as field, looking to see what the interest would be


----------



## dh1

I'ld be interested!


----------



## ingoldarchery

*more shoots*

Hey Sean, more shoots the better. How many shooters you getting out to participate. Haven't done any outdoor shooting yet this year and turKey season on right now, and shop is busy selling bows and accessories it is hard to get away on a Saturday, but maybe in June I might close for one day and come down and do a camp over and shoot both days.

I think the more "QUALITY" shoots that are around the better whether it be 3D or field, as these are the clubs that will survive.


----------



## Maxtor

If you'd like Sean, just go ahead and set the date and announce it here. 

I'll be there to set it up again, you can count on me for that!


----------



## GenesisAlpha

We will do our best to support the shoots, great set-up will test the skills of the best of the best.

See you on Sunday....................I wonder if Farmer needs a ride

Bob


----------



## Guest

ingoldarchery said:


> Hey Sean, more shoots the better. How many shooters you getting out to participate. Haven't done any outdoor shooting yet this year and turKey season on right now, and shop is busy selling bows and accessories it is hard to get away on a Saturday, but maybe in June I might close for one day and come down and do a camp over and shoot both days.
> 
> I think the more "QUALITY" shoots that are around the better whether it be 3D or field, as these are the clubs that will survive.


More than welcome to camp out and don't forget your xbow


----------



## MLabonte

I will finally be able to attend " YA " !!!! See ya all there ! Haven't shot this course in years...... should be fun.


----------



## Maxtor

Guys/gals

Being the one setting up the course this year, I'm hoping and asking that you please give me some feedback. Maybe there is something that in your opinion was done wrong, or something that could be done different or added. Maybe there were too many shots that were spread out and too far. This will allow me to take all things in to consideration and continue to improve as each course is set up.

When I set up the first shoot, there were a lot of shots that were 30 yards and more. It's my belief that almost everyone can pull off 20 and 25 yard shots. But by giving you a course that makes you shoot further distances, it makes you concentrate more and also helps make you that much more of a better shot at closer ranges. Just ask someone that shoots field archery. Because they shoot at 70 and 80 yard ranges, 20 and 30 yard shots seem like nothing


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> When I set up the first shoot, there were a lot of shots that were 30 yards and more. It's my belief that almost everyone can pull off 20 and 25 yard shots. But by giving you a course that makes you shoot further distances, it makes you concentrate more and also helps make you that much more of a better shot at closer ranges. Just ask someone that shoots field archery. Because they shoot at 70 and 80 yard ranges, 20 and 30 yard shots seem like nothing


I agree there should be a good Mix of ranges set out on the shoot. 3D should not only be for "target archers" but also they are for hunting practice which is of value to all archers in many ways. Distance is in effect not the variable it is the form of the archer, the proper set-up of the bow and the conditions we shoot in. Using light/shade, angle, ridges/depressions in the landscape all test our abilities as much as any distance if not more. 

I am going to try field archery because I believe it brings a more consistent shooting archer by repetition at all distances.

The problem with too many long shots is that begining archers miss and can not find arrows. Then they search too far behind targets and the danger then becomes from being out of the safety parameters we set into our shoots. It is hard enough to set-up with land avaiable a 30 target shoot. Frustration takes archers out of the game when cost of arrow replacement becomes a factor. How many times do we see new and some older archers with a mixed quiver of arrows? Is this teaching good archery concepts? Yes we tell them to shoot where they feel there ability is, but they still want to shoot from where their friends are, right. 

Lambton-Kent has a great course with a good assortment of distances and placement of targets. I know they also run field shoots which Gesto will be looking at for our property also which we will be looking for help with in the near future.

Sorry for the rant, but open talk will help us grow the sport.

Bob


----------



## dh1

I liked the way it was last time but I do have to agree that if new archers are loosing arrows it will really frustrate them and they may not be back. It is very hard to please everyone and no matter what you do not everyone will be happy! So I'm glad its you and not me!!!! Also for anyone interested my club in Aylmer (East Elgin Sportsman Ass.) will be having indoor 3D shoots this winter in the new building being built. Construction should start around August so hopefully it will be done in time!!!


----------



## Guest

We have changed the scorecard a bit so you carry one for 4 archers similar to Kingsville/Amhersburg and will be putting out what ever number of targets we have so there should be 35-37 targets to shoot this weekend and rangefinders are more than welcome if the shots seem to be out of your comfort zone to guess at


----------



## hockey7

-I've heard the course is situated in a flood plain, with that little creek overflowing. With all the rain we've been getting, can anyone keep us updated if the course is flooded out Sunday.


----------



## Guest

takes about a day to drain out with heavy rains should be fine for Saturday


----------



## Maxtor

I'll be out that way after supper Friday, so I can have a look around and I'll text Sean. He can then post here and let everyone know.


----------



## FarmerPaul

Did some one ask if I needed a ride ?:scared: 

What time would you be going thru the Tiltukey area Bob? 

Will try to drum up a few more shooters as well. Maybe Gus will want to goas well.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

PM sent:darkbeer: Farmer Paul.


----------



## Maxtor

Damn, we might even get to shoot in t-shirts this weekend instead of coats..........:mg:


----------



## Guest

got word on the club conditions and it is damp but all is well no issues but rubber boots might be good to have as a backup, ground is soft as expected with all the rain. see you on the weekend


----------



## Guest

*May 16 shoot*

Just wanted to thank everyone again for coming out today.

We have added a third 3D shoot in June, it is listed as a field shoot in the tournament directory, but we've decided to change it to a 3D instead

*June 13*

Did anyone leave anything behind today? We had some extra clothing hanging in the trees. If so, just give us a call and we'll see if we can't get it back to you.


----------



## dh1

Great shoot again guys and gals. I really enjoy shooting there and the people are so friendly. They also cook a mean sausage that I was informed I can get at cosco LOL thanks!


----------



## lancerman60

Great shoot again today everybody. I love the course layout at LK. It's a great walk and it doesn't get boring with all those interesting shots. What I think might help out all of the clubs in this area would be to have the clubs sit down and plan the 2011 3D calandar together, in an attempt to eliminate competing for attendance on the same weekends. If we weren't splitting everyone up in small groups, it may bring out bigger crowds for everyone...just a thought. I just want to see 3D thrive in this area, now that I am addicted, lol. :darkbeer:


----------



## Maxtor

Here's some pics from this weekends shoot!


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Great shoot again Lambton-Kent. A lot of good shots to test for hunting and target conditions.:shade: 

Awesome to hear you are adding shoots.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## MLabonte

GenesisAlpha said:


> Great shoot again Lambton-Kent. A lot of good shots to test for hunting and target conditions.:shade:
> 
> Awesome to hear you are adding shoots.:darkbeer:
> 
> Bob




Great shoot forsure !!! Next time I'm bringing a matching set of arrows as'well, Bob Ty say's thank's for lunch and next time it's on us.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Matt, was great to shoot with the crew from Tilltucky. Ty is doing awesome learning the sport and will be a growing concern to us getting old 3D crowd.

Was also good to see FarmerPaul (The Worlds most noteable TillBilly) got a ride and could join us.:darkbeer:

See you on the 30th at Gesto.

Bob


----------



## MLabonte

GenesisAlpha said:


> Matt, was great to shoot with the crew from Tilltucky. Ty is doing awesome learning the sport and will be a growing concern to us getting old 3D crowd.
> 
> Was also good to see FarmerPaul (The Worlds most noteable TillBilly) got a ride and could join us.:darkbeer:
> 
> See you on the 30th at Gesto.
> 
> Bob


See you at Gesto as long as I'm not working ! :thumbs_do , FarmerPaul........ The stories I could tell !!! He is most noteable forsure. " I better watch what I say since he does drive sometimes and I don't need to be stranded ! lol ".


----------



## hockey7

Sean...sent you a PM about the hat and sweatshirt. Also found out the hard way what the stinging nettle plant is...no more shorts while shooting trad!


----------



## Maxtor

Shoot at Lambton-Kent again this weekend. Hopefully we get somewhat of a turnout :sad: 

Field on Saturday and 3D on Sunday! 

See you there! :thumbs_up


----------



## FarmerPaul

Will do my best to make it to the shoot. I hope the weather co operates !


----------



## Guest

Another weekend 3-D with great weather, turnout was pretty low again at 15 but will try again on July 25th.


----------



## Maxtor

Yes, great weather and luckily we didn't get any rain. Great comments from those that did make it out, so, glad to hear the shooters were happy with the set up. 

Really hope to see more show up on the 25th of July. You won't be disappointed with the course. We had 35 targets out for this last shoot.


----------



## ZarkSniper

I wanna get there so bad Sean...Just a little too far me now...unless I do an overnighter.


----------



## ontario moose

*the nerve*



araz2114 said:


> It could be worse, He could have taken you to the shoot and left you there :teeth:
> 
> hahahahahahahaha


who would do that!


----------



## canuck10-56

Sorry I couldn't make it , AMA had their shoot and people expect to see me there for minor repairs and sales . Hopefully I'll be able to make the next one.


----------



## Maxtor

No problem Jerome, I pretty much knew that already 

And to make matters worse, I just noticed that the date we picked for the next one is the same day as Gesto's :sad:


----------

